# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  refresh کردن صفحه

## hassan1365

سلام
میخواستم ببینم چه طوری میشه یه صفحه رو رفرش کرد.
مثلا وقتی که یه تایم گذاشتی تو صفحه میخوای هر ثانیه صفحه رفرش بشه.

ممنون میشم
مرسی

----------


## M-Gheibi

با استفاده از متاتگ زیر میتونید اینکار رو انجام بدید:
&lt;meta http-equiv="Refresh" content="1;URL=target.htm">

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

response.redirect&#40;"page.asp"&#41;

----------


## M-Gheibi

البته این کدی که UnicorN عزیز داد فقط برای رفتن به صفحه دیگر هست و به شکل تایمر عمل نمیکنه.

----------


## hoom

سلام

جواب آقا مسعود کاملا درست است ولی من خودم یه بار یه برنامه ای داشتم مینوشتم که چندتا فایل همدیگر رو صدا میکردن و نمیشد قسمت هد براشون تعریف کرد اینه که راه خودم هم برای کامل شدن موضوع اینجا مینویسم البته بعد از 15 دقیقه صفحه رو ریفرش میکنه


Response.AddHeader "Refresh", "900"


ارادتمند

----------


## hassan1365

سلام
اقا مسعود با استفاده از تگ meta که سرور بیچاره میشه هر ثانیه صفحه رو لود کنه.
فرض کن یه عکس و یه تایم تو صفحه داریم.حالا اگه سرور بخواهد این صفحه رو هر ثانیه رفرش کنه که خیلی معذرت میخوام دهنش مورد عنایت قرار میگیره.
با اچ تی ام ال که عمرا.اگه بشه با اسکریپته.اونم تو جاوا ممکنه.تو vbscript که من چیزی پیدا نکردم.من هم که جاوا کار نیستم.حالا اگه دوستان کمک کنن ممنون میشم.
فقط سوال اینه:ما نمیخوایم صفحه از اول لود بشه فقط میخوایم صفحه تو client رفرش بشه نه تو سرور.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Nightbat

ببین دوست من ، Refresh شدن یعنی گرفتن دوباره اطلاعات از سرور. اگه منظورت ساعت و تاریخ و این حرفهاست اصلا احتیاجی به Refresh نداره. من یه Script ساعت برات میذارم. اگه چیز دیگه ای خواستی بگو.

function show&#40;&#41;&#123;
var Digital=new Date&#40;&#41;
var hours=Digital.getHours&#40;&#41;
var minutes=Digital.getMinutes&#40;&#41;
var seconds=Digital.getSeconds&#40;&#41;
var dn="صبح" 
if &#40;hours>12&#41;&#123;
dn="بعدازظهر"
hours=hours-12
&#125;
if &#40;hours==0&#41;
hours=12
if &#40;minutes&lt;=9&#41;
minutes="0"+minutes
if &#40;seconds&lt;=9&#41;
seconds="0"+seconds
TimeTD.innerHTML="&lt;font size='-1' dir='rtl'>&lt;b dir='rtl'>"+hours+"&#58;"+minutes+"&#58;"
+seconds+" "+dn+"&lt;/b>&lt;/font>"
setTimeout&#40;"show&#40;&#41;",1000&#41;
&#125;
show&#40;&#41;

 :wink:

----------


## hassan1365

سلام



> TimeTD.innerHTML="<font size='-1' dir='rtl'><b dir='rtl'>"+hours+":"+minutes+":" 
> +seconds+" "+dn+"[/b]</font>"


دوست عزیز متشکرم ولی تو script به این خط گیر میداد من هم یه خورده تغییرش دادم حالا دیگه اصلا کار نمیکنه. :!: 
یه کاریش بکن.ممنون میشم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Nightbat

چه اشکالی میگیره ؟؟؟؟   :متفکر:

----------


## Rambod

خب حق داره اشکال بگیره. اون بنده خدا از کجا بدونه TimeTD چیه؟!! حسن جان باید بگی این بنده خدا ساعت رو کجا بنویسه.
&lt;p id="TimeTD" >&lt;/p>
این یک تیکه کد رو به html اضافه کن مشکلت حل میشه.

----------

